# Berndes SignoCast handles



## jannie (Mar 17, 2007)

I've got an 8" and 11" skillets in the Berndes SignoCast and both of them have come loose and I've had to tighten them up. I thought no big deal at first but the little one wouldn't tighten enough until I brought out m 14.4v driver from work and really torqued it on. Then the big pan started loosening up. Now I'm not doing anything athletic with these pans and I hope this is a done issue, they're the first pans I think I've had that weren't rivited and I'm wondering why they'd bother making them this way. I'm guessing that it's the expansion of the metal when it heats up but this sort of think really bothers me, they're really good pans otherwise.


Please tell me that I'm the only one who's had this problem and that it'll be okay from now on


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

That's the nature of screwed handles.

They'll get to the point where you can't really tighten them any more.

Phil


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Then you're really screwed . I suppose they're made that way for cost saving reasons.

Shel


----------



## angrybob (Feb 28, 2007)

If the screws and handles are in otherwise good condition , but just coming loose I'd go to a hardware store or industrial products dealer and buy a tube of loctite thread lock compound. Comes in a small tube about $5 or less. There are different colors which equal differenct strengths, red would be a good choice. Coat the threads of the bolt per the directions and it won't come loose.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

The standard method of opening loctite is to heat the screw with a soldering iron. 

While loctite is also used in engines, the engine is water cooled. The screws in a pan are likely to be hotter in many cases. 

I don't predict much benefit.

Phil


----------



## angrybob (Feb 28, 2007)

Red Loctite 272 High Temp High Strength threadlocker. Rated to 450 degrees F. $5.99 a tube from Amazon.com. is the one I'm thinking of. After all, it's a screw in the handle.


----------



## angrybob (Feb 28, 2007)

One more thing I forgot to mention would be to use a lock washer under the head of the screw, an internal star lock washer might be a good choice.


----------



## rsteve (May 3, 2007)

I've used it and it works well enough. A little tighening every couple of years isn't a big deal.


----------

